# Score: A Film Music Documentary



## wbacer (Sep 8, 2017)

FYI,
The movie, "Score: A Film Music Documentary" has just been released for purchase.
https://www.score-movie.com


----------



## ChrisFHH (Sep 8, 2017)

I'd like to purchase a Blu-Ray copy, but I don't know if it has any region coding.
I live in Germany, a region B country.
Any information on this matter would be highly appreciated.

Christoph


----------



## mac (Sep 8, 2017)

I watched it a few days ago. Worth it for the JW part alone


----------



## Samm (Sep 8, 2017)

I've been waiting for months to see this...aaaaaand it's geo-blocked.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Sep 9, 2017)

ChrisFHH said:


> I'd like to purchase a Blu-Ray copy, but I don't know if it has any region coding.
> I live in Germany, a region B country.
> Any information on this matter would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Christoph


I wait for the arrival of the shipment and let you know.


----------



## storyteller (Sep 22, 2017)

Just watched it (the Blu-ray version arrived yesterday). Great film! I highly recommend it!


----------

